# Icloud.com depuis Ipad



## Cédric74 (11 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
On n'a pas accès à Icloud.com depuis Ipad ? Je tombe sur une page qui me laisse 3 choix : installez Icloud..., installez localiser mon Iphone ou mes amis.
Ça ne marche que depuis un (I)Mac ?


----------



## Cédric74 (11 Novembre 2011)

Ibaby a dit:


> (À noter que Safari mobile n'est pas géré par iCloud.com)



d'accord, c'est surtout ça. 
C'est vrai que la partie réglages devrait suffire.


----------



## Benjamin875 (13 Novembre 2011)

Il est donc possible d'importer des documents Pages d'un MAC mis sur iCloud ?


----------



## Cédric74 (13 Novembre 2011)

Si ton document pages fait sur Mac a été chargé dans Icloud (section Iwork), il se met directement dans tes documents pages Ipad.


----------



## italian13 (13 Novembre 2011)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Si ton document pages fait sur Mac a été chargé dans Icloud (section Iwork), il se met directement dans tes documents pages Ipad.


???
Comprend pas tout la tu fait comment ? Et le contraire le faire sur pages iPad et le transférer sur Mac via cloud ? Merci


----------



## Cédric74 (13 Novembre 2011)

Pour un doc créé sur Pages Imac > je vais sur Icloud.com > Iwork > click sur la roue > charger le document >une fois dans le "nuage", il se télécharge automatiquement dans l'Ipad.

Pour un doc sur Ipad. Dans la liste des documents, il apparaît avec une flèche qui l'envoie dans Icloud.*Sur Icloud.com depuis Imac, aller dans Iwork > Pages > choisir le doc > télécharger.


----------



## italian13 (14 Novembre 2011)

Super merci


----------



## jupiter123 (14 Novembre 2011)

Et si tu veux plus de detail va voir sur mon Blog GTDWAY j'ai fait un article recemment sur Icloud et il y a plein de commentaires. Il y a aussi beaucoup d'echanges sur notre forum.


----------



## laurange (15 Novembre 2011)

iCloud.com est pour les ordinateurs, l'ipad depuis le début n'accède pas au site (pareil avec mobileme), il se synchronise avec chaque app.

ce n'est pas pratique si qlq un veut se connecter à son icloud avec l'ipad d'un autre, mais voilà c'est une des limitations.


----------

